# Civil War Ideas Needed



## Jack Reaper (Nov 19, 2003)

Do some web searches of Historical sites......I do believe that shortly you will bump into a civil war recreationist site with a forum....they would be the best to ask. Otherwise, I am sure you can find them on rubies costume site. Cheaply made, but gets the point across!


----------



## fallfire (Aug 9, 2005)

Peeweepinson I was a Civil War reinactor and this is the site I always went to. http://www.oldsutlerjohn.com/ Sutler John would go to most of the reinacted battles until he passed a couple years ago, but his wife still sets up the tent during recreated battles and she sells clothing, hardtack, swords and well you will see I hope this helps.


----------



## grapegrl (Jun 16, 2005)

Peewee, I checked around a little and couldn't find any good sales on Civil War costumes via the big costume vendors on the 'Net. Sutlers like the one fallfire recommended sell higher quality, historically accurate clothing, but they can be more expensive. If you have one prop that will be viewed up close or will be a major centerpiece, you might want to splurge on a nice costume for it. From your other posts on your 2006 haunt, I gathered that you will probably need several costumes, correct? Are you going have both Union and Confederate forces in your haunt or just one side? Will the costumes need to look tattered or aged?

I think that this calls for sending out the "Empress Nightshade" signal.  She has some awesome ideas for turning thrift store duds into costumes. For starters, you might want to start combing Goodwill, yard sales, or thrift stores for grey or blue slacks. I'll see if there is a costumer's site out there that has anything about converting modern clothes into fairly decent historical representations.


----------



## peeweepinson (Aug 18, 2003)

Thank you for the links and ideas Guys, I am definitely going to hit Salvation Army thift store and see if they have both blue and gray pants and possibly old coats. Empress gave me the name of a book that has ways to make old clothes into costumes. I need to get one of those. And yes, I am going to need several costumes, rebel and union soldiers and a few people dressed just in clothes of the era. Going to check out the links given above, thanks again...


----------



## Gym Whourlfeld (Jan 22, 2003)

Well there was the Northern army, the Southern army but they have all been superceded by The Salvation Army!!
Out flanked again by more mobile , fluid forces.......
But how did the Salvation army end up with the northern and southern uniforms?
I guess that's who they all surrendered to , eventually.
That conflict was incredible , couple up history books with an avid imagination and just try to feel what it was like.......very unpleasant and simply terrible.


----------



## Empress Nightshade (Jul 6, 2004)

grapegrl said:


> I think that this calls for sending out the "Empress Nightshade" signal.


Girl....!
I saw that big EN flashing in the sky! Why didn't you tell me you had one of those? Did you get that from Batman R Us or ebay?  

The whole idea of this and I don't think peeweepinson would disagree, is that these costumes need to give the appearance of the time period. Authenticity cost WAAAAAY too much! From the setup she's telling me about and her plans for this year, people are going to be too busy running to stop and look at the costumes from head to toe. Believable...YES! Authentic...I say NO.

You can do this, peeweepinson. You've got created juices flowing enough for all of us. Let it fly on some of that clothing!


----------



## peeweepinson (Aug 18, 2003)

Emp you didn't get my email (check out Haunter's Network for new one) telling you I did order that book you recommended with a gift certificate I got so I am hoping to get ideas from it. I've sent coworker to Salvation Army to look for old wool coats to begin with (you know how I enjoy sneaking in work on the haunt while working hee...hee) Needing a good email address from you since global doesnt seem to be working, let me know where, I've got some things to share and want to check on you! P.S. How you gonna share your time with those boys when you have so much going on right now?! Sounds like Momma's love is important there, but I'm not surprized, you can make people feel good! Peace Sister


----------



## Empress Nightshade (Jul 6, 2004)

Sweetie,

My global.net addy is working. That's how I got notice that you had written here. I'll check HauntersNetwork inbox for your new message.


----------



## Skulkin (Jul 27, 2005)

Peeweepinson, there are sewing patterns for the Civil War uniforms available at Joann's or Hancock's fabric stores. Starting with clothes from "Sally" for the base, the patterns may be just what you need to "fill in the blanks" for period correct details. Stripes, hats, epelets, boot spats, belts, sword holders, etc. are usually included in the patterns. Look in the pattern books under costumes and if you go on the right sale days, patterns are only a buck or two.


----------



## ragdoll_sally (Jul 8, 2005)

Simplicity and McCalls offers patterns for civil war costumes if you have time for that.


----------



## Fright Zone (Oct 16, 2005)

fallfire - I'm not re-enacter nor historian but did you actually eat that hardtack?!? LOL

A local costume store had a full Confederate uniform last year that wasn't authentic but it looked OK. It was kind of pricey but I know they make those things. 

Without getting into the history too much, the thing about Confederate uniforms is that most of them weren't entirely grey for the infantrymen. It was a mix of browns & greys. And they didn't always have shoes (one reason the battle of Gettysburg was inadvertantly fought where it was - the Confederates sent a battalion to town to look for shoes and they found the U.S. Cavalry)!

I had thoughts of combining an undead theme with a Civil War infantry costume, but to pull it off you'd have to ruin the costume and those authentic CW ones are expensive. and you never know if it's politically correct in this sensitive day and age.


----------



## ragdoll_sally (Jul 8, 2005)

A lot of the time Confederate soldiers wore blue instead of grey because they would take the least bloody uniforms off the dead union troops and wear them.


----------



## LilsheDevil (Aug 30, 2005)

PeeWee,
Here is a site that has a uniform for $78.00 www.bonnies-treasures.com
scroll down to the end of the page.



HTH!
~Dee~


----------

